# WTK: Remington Model 7 Youth Synthetic Stock



## seger (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase a synthetic youth stock for a Remington Model 7 ?

Thanks,

Ray
[email protected] :roll:


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

McMillan (http://mcmfamily.com/mcmillan/hunting/r ... .asp#MODEL)has stocks for the Model Seven, I don't know if they have a youth stock, but maybe they would trim one down to your specs, or you could have it done localy.good luck,Ryan


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

You might give Remington a jingle, for they stock their rifles w/ Bell and Carlson, the 700s anyway, and others, such as HS Precision. Also you may inquire to Lonewolf Stocks, they make ultra light wt. composite stocks, or just look-up "Rifle Stocks" on the internet, there are numerous mfg's, I'd think one of them will fit your bill...good luck and good hunting


----------

